# Lamar Gant  Awesome way back then



## turbobusa (Apr 9, 2015)

[ame]https://youtu.be/PSVqlh7ePb8[/ame]


----------



## K1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Damn, 123lbs and moving that kind of weight...Shit man!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 16, 2015)

His DL rocked...Wow! But honestly I have little respect for the arch bench press.

Hawk


----------



## vintagemuscle (Apr 16, 2015)

Definitely a great deadlifter, his lockout was so much like that of Vince Anello. I agree concerning the excessive back arch. I think a flat back and feet flat on the floor is the best position and would be easier to judge. Not sure how they got way from that position many years ago.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 16, 2015)

rule back then was ass touching bench. I know you all noticed the mega arch on that 123er. How'd ya like that super duper 8 ply singlet?


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 16, 2015)

fairly sure the arch was legal as his butt is on bench for the actual lift.
Judging was super strict back then compared to todays bullshit high squats 
and belly bounce benches. Bet if we could see completion of lift he would be legal 
today in most feds...    I'll ask eddie coan if Gants bench was legal then and now.. T


----------



## vintagemuscle (Apr 16, 2015)

I honestly think that during the lift his upper back and glutes maintained contact with the bench. Otherwise I seriously doubt the lift would have gotten the green lights. I just prefer the old flat back competition style.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 18, 2015)

I agree as I never developed much of an arch in my benching days.
Kinda funny though as I know how strict they were back then compared to the shit that passes as a good lift today. LOL.   The amount of trickery in so many feds today would be laughed at 30yrs ago. Cracks me up the amount of
poundage difference between raw and equipped for many lifters. 
Pretty funny. I guess my little bench raw in the low to mid 500's of a few decades back would make for something in the 700's or so in todays world.
have to be able to adapt to the equipment. Something I never could stand. 
I think if I ever hear pull pull pull! on a bench attempt again I'll probably hurl
from an overdose of PHONEY. Yeah the older I get the stronger I was.
Gonna be fun seeing the equipment masters 25 yrs or so from now.
Real strength is real strength . Hmm wonder how Gant would have done if he 
had had a modern really good single ply or God forbid multi !
Promise you this he would have buried any 123lb lifter in the world today.
Wonder if they could holler for the flights getting ready for the bench ARCHERS
GET YOUR BOWS(bench shirts) READY! LOL  one step away from an internet badass.. lol... T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't want to take anything away from Gant as I believe his lift would be legal in the uspa anyway. However,  I would prefer that they all were flat footed...I mean are we testing the bench or flexibility?  I mean. There is that russian teenage girl benching low 300s. But, its all arch. It's stupid and ruins the contest. 

Regarding,  gear...it's slowly dieing out. My buddy was at an SPF meet which is known for multiply just two weeks ago and only one guy brought his gear. When he saw everyone lifting raw, the dude lifted raw as well.

I think single ply may stick around as I think it allows older lifters to keep their shit in place. Plus, it is not as ridiculous as mulit ply.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey Just left Derek a little while ago. He says he is going to try and develop the Gant arch. LOl. He is 355 or so .. Would look pretty funny plus his bench would have a 3 inch stroke.. Lol.2 weeks til Chi "friendo" J/K . Call ya this week coming
Chick. Thanks, T...


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 19, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Hey Just left Derek a little while ago. He says he is going to try and develop the Gant arch. LOl. He is 355 or so .. Would look pretty funny plus his bench would have a 3 inch stroke.. Lol.2 weeks til Chi "friendo" J/K . Call ya this week coming
> Chick. Thanks, T...



That would be something to see, no doubt.

Hit me up, I have our itinarary finally. It looks like we will be arriving on Saturday for early Sunday weigh ins...so 10:00-11:00.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 20, 2015)

Cool holler this week sometime.. you or me.. T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 21, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Cool holler this week sometime.. you or me.. T



Will do.

Hawk


----------

